# 2000 Acres Quality Managed needs 3 members



## HenryHunter (Jun 5, 2006)

"All spots have been filled"Putnam County 2000 acres atv accessible. Select  and clear cut last year with excellent deer habitat. Club stands are available to hunt by any member on a first come, first serve daily basis(Clubs stands cannot be claimed). 
          Powerlines and food plots available. All exterior entrances are gated and locked. There are two primitive camps as well. This is the seventh year being Quality managed(4 points on one side or better), with 130 class deer taken in the past years. 
          Georgia Game Biologist came last year and evaluated our lease and 2 additional leases to assist with the quality management process with a positive review. All game must be reported for the management program. 
          Annual dues are $500 per member, which includes year round access to the club(Deer(limit of 5),Turkey, rabbit, duck & predators).
          Please reply ASAP, for these spots will not last long.


----------



## khyde (Jun 6, 2006)

What is the total # of member?  Where about is the club located?


----------



## HuntNut (Jun 6, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## duke13 (Jun 7, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## fishphillips (Jun 7, 2006)

Do you still have openings? What are the rules as far as drinking and bringing guest? Thanks


----------



## Gunnar75 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Club*

How many members do you currently have and also how many openings do you have?  I'm interested Please PM.
Thank you,
Gunnar75


----------



## Jeff Moats (Jun 8, 2006)

Any openings available? Lost lease need a place to hunt.


----------



## greywolf (Jun 11, 2006)

interested please e-mail me with rules and a phone number. thanks greywolf


----------



## JW771 (Jun 23, 2006)

I am very interested, please email the details


----------



## HenryHunter (Jun 26, 2006)

2 spots still available


----------



## Trizey (Jun 26, 2006)

What is the total on members?


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jun 26, 2006)

Could you send me a PM with the rules of the club?


----------



## HenryHunter (Jun 26, 2006)

pm's sent


----------



## HenryHunter (Jul 1, 2006)

All memberships for this year have been filled.


----------



## dukedawg (Nov 15, 2006)

Henry, I saw that your spots have been filled for the 06 season.  I live in Eatonton, member of a club in Wilkinson Co. but would love to have somewhere more accesible to the house.  Please keep me posted on any available openings for the 2007 season.  How many members currently?  Would rather it be a non-drinking club, and if so very interested.  Any fines in place for shooting bucks that don't meet the criteria, if so, another plus.  Thanks


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Too Bad*

I hate that there are no more memberships. sounds like a good club! I was going to ask you where do I send the check. Maybe next year.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Nov 27, 2006)

*2007 Rabbit hunting rights*

Hello, do you have anyone in the club, that has the rabbit hunting right on this lease? I am a rabbit hunter ONLY! I do hunt with Brad Gill,  Editor with GON, I was hunting down there in Putman county this Saturday, the 25th. lots of rabbit in that part of the state. If you happen to have an opening, for an old man that only rabbit hunts, and does not hunt on Sundays, Please keep me in mind.

Your In sports, 
Aubrey Holcombe  "Daddy Rabbit" Royston, Ga.

P.S. if there, is no one rabbit hunting this property and it has some clear cuts, after  deer season closes, or aytime for that matter, you and some of your members wants to hear a good pack of Beagle hounds, that Will Not run anything, but a rabbit send me a p.m. as Brad and I will be glad to bring the hounds down anytime except on Sundays.  Thanks, D.R.---------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## bigdfromNC (Nov 29, 2006)

*maybe for 07*

if there is a spot for 07 please email me at longknife05@yahoo.com need a spot to hunt besides gov land.


----------

